# Devastated, one of my cats was put to sleep tonight



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I cannot handle saying too much at the moment but one of my cats Sylvester had to be put to sleep tonight just before midnight, I am devastated.

RIP Sylvester


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hugs for you hunny, I have 4 cats whom I adore and just cannot imagine them not being here, I really feel for you.   

I take it Sylvester the puddy tat wasnt well? If so then you definitely did the right thing - he will be with you in spirit - animals have souls too and I believe souls dont die they stick around - sending you love and hugs


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

, sorry to hear that. Sylvester was lucky to be loved so much and as said above , I understand he was not well and now he does not suffer anymore. But of course it is tough on you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Vesti had lost a lot of weight recently and we had full bloods done on him that were clear and he started putting weight back on and was returning to be his semi normal self.

Yesterday in the day and evening he was fine then at about 10:30pm he came up to me and butted his head against my leg.  At first I thought he wanted a brush so started brushing his and he was pushing into the brush on his left which isn't unusual as he pushing into the brush hard along his face, when I went to brush his right side he kept going back to the left so I pulled the brush away and just watched him and found he starting turning in a circle to the left constantly, even when he lay down he kep putting his head to the left and his pupils were huge and dilated, walking again he could manage a rough straight line but still kept vering to the left.  Constantly though he kept turning in a tight left circle.  We phoned the mergency vets who said to brin him straight down.

The vets was a different practice and a different vet and we told him Vesti's full history.    The vet said straight away that it wasn't good, with the history and then seemingly returning back to normal with normal bloods he would have discharged Vesti thinking all was fine and for him to now dramaticaly change so quickly it wasn't a good prognosis, he said guarded progrnosis, when I asked what he meant by guarded he said the worst.    He said it was a very unusual presentation and said it was one of 2 things, a tumor on the brain or something else which I cannot remember the name of where air presses on the brain and skull and both were very definate possibilities with how he was now.    He said he could give him very strong steroids and sedative and send him home referring him for CT's and MRI's but again said it didn't look good.    

With how Vesti was I just couldn't bare to bring him home heavily sedated. put him through daily vet visits, etc as if you knew Vesti you'd know how much it would stress him.    For the past month Vesti hadn't been Vesti.  Even when the bloods came back normal I always said to hubby about the tumor on the brain that wouldn;t show up and knew Vesti wouldn't be here for the birth of the twins.

We have arranged for him to have a personal cremation and then he will come home again forever.

I have had Vesti for 10 years and he was always my special big boy and always will be.    The other cats know something is different and they got really stresse dlast ngiht with Vestis behaviour.

RIP my beautiful Vesti boy.

I cannot type anymore as just so upset and haven't slept much.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

oh nikki im sorry to hear of your loss wanted to send you a huge  ..i lost my dog a few years ago after 12 1/2 years and it was awful as they are so much part of the family.

take good care 

lots love 
nicky


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh Nikki just read this and cried...I can so feel your pain hun...we lost our MUCH loved cat a few years ago and it is heartbreaking. xxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Vesti, you have done the best thing but preventing him from suffering but I know how hard that decision is .  fur babies are a real part of the family so you're bound to grieve for him, take your time


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be that I grow weak and pain should keep me from my sleep.
Then you must do what must be done, for this last battle cant be won.
You will be sad, I understand, dont let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest, your love and friendship stand the test.
We've had so many happy years, what is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so, when the time comes, please let me go.
Take me where my needs they'll tend, only stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me, until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time that you will see, it is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail it's last has waved, from pain and suffering, I've been saved.
Please don't grieve that it should be you, who has to decide this thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years, dont let your heart hold any tears.​
Hope that helps Nikki


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

aw weeble thats beautiful


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone it means the world to me, I cannot stop crying yet and just want him back, feels like my heart is breaking.


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

No words just a big  

Love Z xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki,

    
The photo of Vesti shows a very content and loved cat.   

Future Mummy


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Sylvester     

Lots of love and hugs
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, I miss him so much and keep thinking I see him out the corner of my eye


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

So sorry hunny   so sad as they become part of your family don't they   RIP lovely cat x

Cat x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

that poem is lovely but made me cry, I love my kitties so much they are all I've got - my fur babies seeing I cant have babies myself, I so understand what you are feeling - hugs   

I felt awful two yrs ago when i took my lil chinchilla to the vets to be put to sleep, even though you know you are doing whats best for them it still hurts.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have woke thoroughly depressed this morning and the tears are still flowing, just want him back.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah bless you, you have lost part of your family, allow yourself to grieve for him , 

L x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

oh i am so sorry for you , i have cats and know how much i love them. You did the right thing a very hard decision. I do believe souls stay around and then when they want to they go to a heaven. lots of hugs for you xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw Mrs Nikki, just seen this. HUge hugs 

He's up there in kittie heaven now and safe and happy. 

C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys I am still in bits and miss him so much, today for me it is Winter Solstice buit not celebrating as I normally would as just do not have the heart to celebrate it without my boy. x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello

i'm so sorry mrs nikki about slyvester   

we lost one of our cats this week too smudge was 2 yrs old and went missing for a few days but never returned she had cat flu and was treated at the vets with jabs & antibiotics but as she was so small we dont think she could handle it  4 days later she was found in a neighbours garden dead  

i was devastated !!! she has a sister holly who lives with us and they always slept together so now she is very clingy and knows something aint right!!

we also have a 14yr old lazy male cat who's just getting over the flu, but he's typical manflu!! lol
very lazy and over weight cat    but he's my boy.xx
then we have barcardi whos 6yrs old very active tabby..xx

but R.I.P smudge (trying to add pic but not sure if it will turn out)


----------

